# Neutering



## dkeat (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello

Three months ago two kittens moved in; a male and a female. I suppose this is a typically male consideration, but I hate the idea of having to neuter HIM. I assume it will alter his behavior radically. More than HERs. Apart from that it just makes me feel awful. I understand from my breeder that not all of her male cats indulge in the awful smelly spraying that more or less forces them to be castrated. A few just don't. They are in the minority, but they do exist. I was wondering if it is possible to keep an uncastrated male with a female that has been spayed. That is assuming that he wouldn't spray his territory. Any guidance in this area would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Neutering isn't just to prevent spraying. Un-neutered males can be much more aggresive. If he can smell a female in heat outside of your house he will try his absolute best to get outside. If he does he is very likely to get into fights due to not being neutered. Neutering also reduces the chances on cancer in "the area" later in life. 
He is likely to spray indoors, and esp likely if he smells a female in heat or there is another male cat in the area he can smell. The female doesn't have to be that close to your house, males can smell them quite far away.

It is best to get it done before he even starts. Once male cats start spraying they sometimes don't stop aftering neutering as it becomes a habit. (And we all know how hard they are to give up!)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Honestly, Dave, you're taking this a little too personal. A male cat isn't going to miss his testicles. His behavior and his "maleness" aren't going to change drastically. He's still going to be very much a boy. He's just not likely to spray or get outside and chase the ladies. He's not likely to miss anything he never knew. So go ahead and get the snip done. It's really better for all concerned.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

I dont know about you guys but i could not wait untill i got both my boy and girl cat desexed, cats in heat drive me up the wall!

I agree with Tim, this is a cat not a person. He's not going to suffer from loss of pride because he has no balls.

Also, what makes you believe neutering would change a boy cat more than a girl? With girl cats do they not remove the whole lot too? Therefore the girl wouldnt be recieveing any girl hormones just as much as the boy wont be recieveing and of his male hormones. Either way this does not change their personalities in any way, it realy just stops them keeping you up all night with the yowling and peeing and attacking you out of sexual frustration.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whether an un-neutered male cat sprays or not...his urine is STILL going to REEK! ...and so will he, by association.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

It seems that many men have the same issues with neutering as you do, I think because they think of things in terms of how a human would react to something like this. Humans seem to have a psychological attachment to their genetalia, but animals don't. Your cat is not going to care that he has balls or not. He is not going to be any different without them except that he won't spray, won't hump your leg, won't be trying to get out to find intact females (and don't think he can't... unnuetered toms have been known to tear out the screens of windows just to get out and find that female in heat) and won't develop reproductive cancers.

I had to deal with this same issue with my bf, since our kitten Cheddar got neutered last week. I swear it was more painful and upsetting to him than it was to the cat. Cheddar came through just fine, has healed up well and is the same cat he was before the surgery.

Your cat will be better off if you have him neutered and so will you, and you don't need to feel guilty or bad about it.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> Whether an un-neutered male cat sprays or not...his urine is STILL going to REEK! ...and so will he, by association.


Good point, and it's best to get the snip done before sexual maturity, or the urine may still smell bad even after neutering.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I know this is in no way helpful or informative, but it reminded me --- I got a catalog recently and I MUST get this t-shirt. It says, "Don't mess with me --- I've castrated everything on this place!" :twisted:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Agree with all the above. Sorry!  
It's so interesting to me, I have yet to come across a woman with a "thing" about de-sexing her pet but very often men are quite horrified by the idea of castrating their pet. Especially since the female surgery is so much more invasive and extensive. Strange. :? I guess it's just one of those guy things.
Don't worry, Dave. He won't change and he won't hate you and he'll probably be a lot easier to live with.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Castration is external. Any man who lost his testicles would live in fear of having his missing parts exposed. He'd never again be able to work out at the health club, for example.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> ...I MUST get this t-shirt. It says, "Don't mess with me --- I've castrated everything on this place!" :twisted:


Hmmm...I wonder if hubby would be quicker to get the home improvement projects around the place done if I got that t-shirt?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

If it helps to reassure you, my male cats personalities never changed after being neutered... and including my rescues I am talking about 16 males. They are still the cats they were before hand.

Neutering also has health benefits. 

- Neutering a male pet often eliminates marking of territory, mounting of people, furniture, or other animals, and the desire to roam. 

- About 60% of older unneutered dogs will suffer with genital problems. Both dogs and cats have reduced risk of prostate cancer if neutered and no risk of testicular tumor.

- Neutered male cats are less likely to roam, fight with other cats, or spray urine in the house. It does not change the cat's personality, and does reduce or prevent unwanted aggressive behaviour to people. Neutering does reduce the offensive odor of "tom cat urine".


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

coaster said:


> Any man who lost his testicles would live in fear of having his missing parts exposed. He'd never again be able to work out at the health club, for example.


I'm sorry, but this post made me laugh :lol: :lol: So inappropriate of me  Luckily, Dave's cat is probably safe from such embarrassment  

Dave, I agree with the others -- it's for the best to have your cat neutered for all the reasons mentioned. 

If it makes you feel any better, my husband felt very guilty about neutering our male cat, too. Our cat's personality didn't change one bit after the surgery


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's OK, I don't mind. :wink:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to work in a feed store and there was a man who came in regularly to buy cat food. When his tom was neutered, he had some kind of glass marbles surgically placed in the empty 'daddy bags' so the cat wouldn't be "embarassed".  Poor, poor cat.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I've heard that a lot of people do that with dogs. 

There's a product out there called "neuticles" which are implanted when the dog or cat when they are neutered. 

More information: http://www.petplace.com/cats/neuticles- ... page1.aspx

From the website: "Neuticles have been implanted in all 50 states and 20 foreign countries with a total of over 8000 veterinary clinics."


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

All I can say is that there are going to be some very surprised....and sorry....people when cats finally take over the world :twisted: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## dkeat (Nov 5, 2006)

*Castration*

Thanks to all for the plentiful replies. I wasn't aware that once they got used to spraying they tended to continue that as a habit. That's scary. I don't know where I got the idea that a male cat might be affected more through castration than a female. Actually, when you think it over, you are taking a young female just entering puberty and throwing here into "menopause". Yikes! That's a horrible thought. I don't know how they survive that. Mine are 6 months old now. What is the best age to "do it"?

Dave


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

ASAP :wink: . Most vet clinics recommend 6 months. I prefer to do them at about 5 months to prevent accidental pregnancy. Cats can occasionally because sexually mature as young as four months, although it is rare.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, right now is the perfect time.  
Good luck!


----------



## dkeat (Nov 5, 2006)

Well thanks again!

Dave


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

nanook said:


> Yup, right now is the perfect time.
> Good luck!


Especially since you have a male and a female. Things could start heating up any time now... 8O


----------

